# Maxxis 31, Cam Information



## parkerpr (Oct 31, 2007)

Hoyt makes a 2E module that will make the Maxxis 31 a 28" draw; it's just not listed on the cam chart.

2C is 27" on a Maxxis 31. Half inch increments.

XTR #3s
3A = 28" and so on...

Also, the draw stop needs to be in the corresponding hole (i.e. 2C module, the draw stop needs to be in the "C" hole).

Phil


----------



## Rock Steady (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks Parkerpr, after re-reading the same paragraph in the owners manual(a couple of times) it as makes sense now.

Bad news is he needs a longer draw length so we will have to order in some new modules and with the base cam #2 he can only get another 1/2 inch which I do not feel will be enough.

Once again thanks for your help.

Michael


----------



## parkerpr (Oct 31, 2007)

I did the switch from #2s to #3s on my Maxxis 31. PM me if you have an specific questions...

P


----------

